# 04 mercury 25 gear linkage issue



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I took a picture, in case I'm describing the issue wrong. But, photobucket must be having technical difficulties, cause it's jerking me around.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

mine had a plastic spring clip gizmo that broke. Luckily the piece from the motor had a hole and the rod had a hole - fixed it with a cotter pin.

Not fixed properly, just resolved.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Thanks DN. I'm not sure what the pin what composed of, but the spring was metal. I'll do some more research and tinkering, I suppose.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I believe you're looking for part #11 on this diagram, no spring on it though... 

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Merc/Mercury/2004/1025311CD/THROTTLE%20AND%20SHIFT%20LINKAGE%28TILLER%20HANDLE%20SHIFT%29/parts.html

If you need any help with your merc let me know, I rebuilt mine like 4 times.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> I believe you're looking for part #11 on this diagram, no spring on it though...
> 
> http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Merc/Mercury/2004/1025311CD/THROTTLE%20AND%20SHIFT%20LINKAGE%28TILLER%20HANDLE%20SHIFT%29/parts.html
> 
> If you need any help with your merc let me know, I rebuilt mine like 4 times.


Thanks Matt. Until I start getting at it, I won't really understand, what things look like. Here is a pic of the part, the pin goes where the arrow points.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > I believe you're looking for part #11 on this diagram, no spring on it though...
> >
> > http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Merc/Mercury/2004/1025311CD/THROTTLE%20AND%20SHIFT%20LINKAGE%28TILLER%20HANDLE%20SHIFT%29/parts.html
> >
> ...


Yes, that is the part #11 from above I mentioned.

it's not just a pin. it's a pin connected to a plastic clasp that locks into the shift bar at the front base of the engine block. You slide it in and lock it down.

You need to remove the starter, and possible the fuel filter and the carb if your hands arent small enough to get to replacing it.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Thanks again Matt. It's ready to install the part and put it back together. Hopefully get the part tomorrow, and get back after all the tailing bulls I was on Saturday.

I see now, the spring I found has nothing to do with this issue. I guess it's just a mystery spring that isn't really important. They put those on mercury's right?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Haha, the only spring I know about on the merc is on the choke plastic assembly.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Haha, the only spring I know about on the merc is on the choke plastic assembly.


That could be it, she doesn't sit long enough to ever have to use the choke.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

There's a spring on the electric starter that disengages the gear. There's also a spring on the needle valve in the carb. There's another spring on the throttle shaft. There's two more springs in the fuel pump. There's yet another spring on the throttle cam... 

That's all I can think of off the top of my head, unless you count the manual pull start recoil spring, which is too big to really be considered in this case.

_EDIT: I was brushing my teeth and remembered that the neutral interlock level on the manual start assembly also has a traditional coil spring. Duh! Can't believe I almost forgot that one! :-[_


----------

